
Ask HN: What project are you currently working on? - sideproject
It&#x27;s that time of the month again to share what HN&#x27;ers are working on! Have you taken on new side projects that you&#x27;d like to share with the community? How is your current side project going?<p>I&#x27;m currently re-designing one of my side projects - sideprojectors (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sideprojectors.com) - yeah really. What can I say, I love side projects.<p>FYI, here&#x27;s the previous month&#x27;s
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9696274
======
yesbabyyes
Today I walked through the forest and picked some mushrooms. I walked by the
hen house and picked up two eggs. I dug up a few potatoes and picked some
spinach. I walked by the neighbour's root cellar to get some of his home brew
beer, and fried the mushrooms (chanterelles) and the spinach, boiled the
potatoes and scrambled the eggs.

It was good.

~~~
bradhe
Hacker News 1898 edition

~~~
bbcbasic
That would involve moats and drawbridges. With gears & swords and sprockets on
show-hn and how to avoid overheating and chafing in armor in ask-hn.

~~~
folli
You're off by about 200 years

~~~
yesbabyyes
Yeah, no, this was actually yesterday. Today I'm thinking about fungi porcini
with eggs, fresh potatoes and lardo me and my wife made from the family pig.

~~~
lazyhummingbird
Glad to hear you ate food and browsed the internet. Welcome to the modern
human condition!

------
paulus_magnus
"google docs" of handwriting / freehand with real-time collaboration. A bit
like if google docs had a child with OneNote...

\- vector graphics/drawings created by freehand / writing [http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934](http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934)

[http://write-live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e](http://write-
live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e)

\- unlimited* levels of zoom [http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=34...](http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=3483c3de-b329-4af1-97d7-2d7f27d96ad1)

\- draw on a tablet, view on tablet / web [http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab](http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab)

~~~
tonyarkles
That sounds awesome! That's one of those problems that I've had in the
"Someday Maybe" bin for a long time, but I've been perpetually hoping that
someone else comes up with a solution so that I can just pay them money
instead of having to do it myself.

------
waiquoo
I'm working on a molecular sensor. Basically it's a novel sensor (hardware)
that uses machine learning techniques (in software) to identify single
molecules. I just finished a doctorate were I showed that the technology could
compete with mass spec and has applications in high accuracy bio-molecule
characterization.

~~~
moron4hire
What's the interface like for testing samples? If there is any chance to do it
at-range, such a tool would be amazing coupled with a camera and built into an
augmented reality system.

~~~
waiquoo
Ha, that would be cool. Unfortunately, to get molecular and sub-molecular
resolution on single molecules you have be pretty close to the target
(nanometers/Angstroms). You basically load a liquid containing the analyte
into the device and push go.

~~~
moron4hire
Maybe one just needs to put it on a drone!

EDIT: I wasn't trying to be snarky. I get excited by certain ideas and was
just riffing.

------
dangrossman
I'm working on my Date Range Picker component for Bootstrap:

[http://www.daterangepicker.com](http://www.daterangepicker.com)

Over 3 years of piling on new features and pull requests haphazardly, it's
gained a bunch of unnecessary code complexity and odd little bugs when
settings are set in just the right combination. I've spent the past few
afternoons rewriting it from scratch, returning to sane code organization, and
an updated UI that'll work for more sites. Feels good.

Now I'm working on redoing the documentation and demos so I can publish.
Should be ready by tomorrow.

I also just finished redoing a 16-year-old website of mine, which I mostly
maintain for nostalgia's sake, Website Goodies:

[http://www.websitegoodies.com](http://www.websitegoodies.com)

It was initially a collection of HTML tutorials and Perl scripts, now with
just tools, no tutorials, in modern languages. Somehow real people are still
posting to guestbooks created there in the 1990s, so why not keep it going?
Makes a bit of AdSense money on the side too.

------
rapid_snail
I am currently experimenting with sentiment analysis using Python scikit-learn
and NLTK. Working on a project that tries to predict if a user rated a
business positively or negatively based on his review comment. I have access
to only the 160 characters of the review (not the full text) along with the
rating given by the user. With 10K samples of reviews and their ratings, I am
currently at 70% accuracy in predicting if a review is positive or negative.

------
tanyared
One week ago I've launched my first project as a developer.

[https://magicalpush.com/](https://magicalpush.com/) (no English language yet)

Magical Push is a social project which helps people to develop new positive
behaviors.

Every day participants of a 30-days challenge should do 4 simple things:

\- to learn something new

\- to exercise

\- to do an act of kindness

\- to meditate

I've curated a lot of content from edx and coursera online courses, a
collection of online fitness classes, guided meditations, random acts of
kindness ideas, etc.

Nothing super special, but I feel good by spreading positive ideas and
lifestyle.

~~~
vernon99
Alright, that's fun. Went checking and it was in russian. So lucky to be
Russian myself :D but seriously, translate first before posting here. Upd:
noticed your note, so I guess my bad.

~~~
tanyared
I'm actually Ukrainian ^_^

------
jakiestfu
Working on something called Diamonds - a math worksheet generator for Teachers
and Tutors. The google docs of math sheets, if you will.

Also just made off-the-rip, a command line & JS soundcloud audio downloader
that embeds metadata like artist, title, and artwork.
[https://github.com/jakiestfu/off-the-rip](https://github.com/jakiestfu/off-
the-rip)

------
jblok
I'm working on a mobile app built with the Ionic framework. It's called
Tripfix ([http://www.tripfixapp.com](http://www.tripfixapp.com)) and is a tool
to help you plan things to see and visit on a trip away.

The Ionic framework is great, and I found it really easy to get going with. So
far it also hasn't yet hampered me by being a hybrid framework, so it's been a
lot of fun :) ([http://ionicframework.com/](http://ionicframework.com/))

------
carbeewo
Mine helps travelers find hostels where there are lots of other people staying
([https://hostelhawk.com](https://hostelhawk.com)). It's been a side project
since I started working as a digital nomad over 1.5 years ago and has helped
me find sociable hostels to stay in so I never get lonely. Uses Ionic
framework + Angular.js. Still very much a work in progress, so any feedback is
appreciated!

~~~
Nicholas_C
How does this work? The about button isn't working for me.

~~~
carbeewo
Right now the About button just shows the same Hostel Hawk popup from when the
site loads; clicking it while it's already displayed does nothing. But I'll
add more info about the site soon and fix that.

Basically you can explore the map and see what cities are most popular with
travelers right now. You can zoom in and check out how many travelers are
staying (approximately) at the tops hostels. The app also displays ratings
weighed by number of reviews, so a hostel with only one review and a high
rating won't outrank another one with thousands of reviews but a slightly
lower rating.

My ultimate goal is to make finding popular sociable hostels super easy and
ultra quick.

~~~
Nicholas_C
>You can zoom in and check out how many travelers are staying (approximately)
at the tops hostels.

I understand the gist and it sounds useful, but how are you determining
(approximately) how many travelers are staying at the top hostels?

------
rayalez
I'm working on [http://rationalfiction.io](http://rationalfiction.io) \- an
awesome place for people to post and discuss rationalist fiction/fanfiction
stories.

(You can read about what rationalist stories are over here:
[http://rationalfiction.io/wiki/rational-
fiction](http://rationalfiction.io/wiki/rational-fiction))

~~~
magic_beans
Wow, this looks great! What did you use to build?

~~~
rayalez
Thanks! =)

It is built with Django. By the way, the project is open source:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub](https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub)

(code is a bit messy right now, I have just finished building the basic
functionality and now refactoring and cleaning everything up)

------
mkeeter
My perpetual side project is Antimony: a open-source CAD package that mixes
Python scripting, dataflow graphs, and click-and-draggable UI features.

[http://www.mattkeeter.com/projects/antimony](http://www.mattkeeter.com/projects/antimony)

I'm currently rewriting the dataflow graph engine. The existing engine is held
together with Qt signals/slots and duct tape; I'm switching to a C++11 design
that tracks dependencies explicitly (which should be faster and nicely
decoupled from the rest of the application).

Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623609)

------
sunnynagra
I'm a student pharmacist trying to increase my background in programming.
Right now I'm just doing experiments in finding useful cases for the openFDA
API.

Overdose Info (Released): [http://overdose.rxv2.com](http://overdose.rxv2.com)

Drug Label (In Apple Review Process):
[http://druglabel.rxv2.com](http://druglabel.rxv2.com)

------
ThomPete
Working on adding team notes to my contextual app
[https://www.Ghostnoteapp.com](https://www.Ghostnoteapp.com) so you can share
notes on files, folders etc with others using ex. Dropbox or Box or some other
cloud service.

And I am working on finding a better way to formulate whats unique about
Ghostnote. Its easy to see when you show the video. But my attempts at
explaining it in words falls short somehow I think mostly because the concept
is so new.

Right after Evernote integration that was one of the most popular requests.

Privious discusison on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9145007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9145007)

------
dbai
Currently picking back up a side project I started a few months back called
The Daily Drop ([http://www.thedailydrop.co](http://www.thedailydrop.co)). It
aggregates EDM songs from around the web into a single location with the usual
playback/music controls.

Originally created it because I just wanted a way to not have to manually go
to different sites, forums, and blogs looking for new stuff, so I automated
it. I 'launched' it thinking others might find it useful. Pending an approval
from Apple, a native iOS app should be out in the next few days or so.

~~~
thekiwi99
Have you heard of Hype Machine ([http://hypem.com](http://hypem.com))? It
sounds like you're trying to do something similar, but possibly drawing on
more sources.

Either way, good luck!

------
mhink
I'm working on a small visualization article about the different methods of
generating normally-distributed random numbers, given only a stream of bytes.
It's been somewhat hampered by the fact that one small aspect of the Box-
Mueller Transform still eludes me. :)

------
nicktal
I'm working on an app that enables people to send unlimited content over
cellular, organized into stories. In the moment is when network and context is
lost for created content. It's how we should preserve moments:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keepsake-send-tons-
photos/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keepsake-send-tons-
photos/id718810692?mt=8)

------
monroepe
I am working on a habit building app in Meteor. It's really an excuse to get
my hands dirty with Meteor, which I am loving.

~~~
sideproject
Found this the other day - might come in handy, if you haven't seen it
already.

[http://themeteorchef.com/](http://themeteorchef.com/)

~~~
monroepe
That's really cool. Thanks!

------
devinmontgomery
Highly customizable craft kits. We started with some design and stitch
yourself thin wallets: [http://fabnik.com//products/bookbinder-bifold-wallet-
kit/](http://fabnik.com//products/bookbinder-bifold-wallet-kit/). Working on a
leather watch strap now.

------
juandazapata
I'm working on www.homesquad.co, it's a HomeJoy for Mexico and Colombia. I
started this as an excuse to get in the deeper sands of marketing and customer
acquisition, and surprisingly, we're making some extra bucks. It's been very
fun, and I hope that eventually, we build a real business out of this.

------
MasterScrat
I'm working on a real-time browser-based game engine. The world will be
editable from the browser as well, to allow collaborative editing.

Early demo:
[http://lumakey.net/labs/battleground/demo1/](http://lumakey.net/labs/battleground/demo1/)

------
PieSquared
My main "side project" lately has been trying to get a job in the engineering
side of biotech in the Bay Area. Meeting people is exciting! And part of this
has been augmenting my blog [0] with some biology writing.

Other than that I've been helping my Google Summer of Code student with
IHaskell [1] – soon we're going to have full widget support, supporting all
the same widgets as IPython. Although I don't do most of the coding (the
student is quite skilled and incredibly productive) I get the satisfaction of
seeing something awesome being implemented for IHaskell!

[0] [http://andrew.gibiansky.com](http://andrew.gibiansky.com) [1]
[http://www.github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell](http://www.github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell)

------
ftfish
One ongoing project I have is
[http://simplesharingbuttons.com](http://simplesharingbuttons.com).

I've been meaning to do a complete rewrite, but I was at least able to do the
most important, functional updates incrementally.

Lately I've been playing with (chat) bots. One fun experiment I made is
[https://twitter.com/bartleby_scrvnr/](https://twitter.com/bartleby_scrvnr/) .

I don't particularly care for many of the Twitter bots that are out there, but
I found some interesting projects, like @congressedits, @YesYoureRacist or
even @TheRiddlerBot or @mothgenerator. I'd like to explore more ideas in this
area.

My next big project (in a very early stage) though is a forum -- with a
_twist_ :-)

------
hashexclamation
Been working for a couple of months on a League of Legends stats site
([http://carry.gg](http://carry.gg)). Development is going well, and I've got
a dedicated userbase. But I'm still exploring ways to grow.

------
i6Respawns
Modding one of these bebs for that sweet sound of tubey goodness:
[http://www.head-fi.org/t/671688/bravo-v2-review-tube-
rolling...](http://www.head-fi.org/t/671688/bravo-v2-review-tube-rolling-mods-
coming-soon) Super good headphone amp even before mods, keeps me nice and
distracted from this thing
[http://engertlab.fas.harvard.edu/Z-Brain/](http://engertlab.fas.harvard.edu/Z-Brain/),
a website you can look through the spiffiest images of zebrafish brains, you
know.. for whenever you're bored beyond human understanding.

------
moron4hire
[https://www.primroseeditor.com/](https://www.primroseeditor.com/)

RAD programming framework for WebVR. It will soon have a huge set of features
above and beyond the basic text-editor that I've demoed here on HN before. I
never really intended to make a framework, but I have ideas on some products I
want to build, am trying to make iterating on those ideas very productive, and
I figure I might as well let everyone have the core stuff in the mean time:

BTW, I'm always available to talk about projects, if you need a freelance
developer or just an ear off which to bounce ideas. Find my contact info in my
profile.

------
jmptable
Working on a Bluetooth-enabled, 8 button, one-hand chording keyboard. It
appears as a keyboard for typing and a wireless serial port for updating the
mappings between chords and keys. Apps for Android and Windows make it easier
to update the settings. I'm just planning to use it with my tablet (stuck onto
the back) to make typing easier. I also love using it for EagleCAD shortcuts
when making PCBs on my Surface (the pen input is nice enough when making pcbs
to not opt for a laptop). Here's a picture of it:
[http://i.imgur.com/91nsGba.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/91nsGba.jpg)

~~~
moron4hire
That's very cool. I think I would love to have something like that to go on to
the back of a gamepad sort of deal. Working in VR is difficult when you have
to change input devices. The gamepad is best for navigation, the keyboard is
best for text input, the mouse is overall bad.

~~~
jmptable
Thanks. I agree that handling multiple types of input in VR is difficult.
That's actually the problem I wanted to solve with this project when I started
it (details:
[https://hackaday.io/project/1321-keychange](https://hackaday.io/project/1321-keychange)).
But life intervened and the project scope shrunk.

~~~
moron4hire
I do some hardware hacking myself sometimes. Been meaning to sew this xbox
controller joystick module onto a glove I've built that provides haptic
feedback when sensed with the Leap Motion. Hit me up on my profile.

------
bdr
I launched Your World of Text six years ago right here on HN. It's an art site
where people can write anonymously on an infinite field of text. In the
intervening years, without any active development from me, site traffic grew
to about 500k visits/month, then shrank back down to about 100k. A lot of that
decline is due to scripters flooding the site. This month, I'm giving the site
some overdue attention: fixing bugs, fighting the scripters, and some other
improvements. The first iteration of the rate-limiter is launching soon, and
I'll then clear the frontpage content for a fresh start.

------
andrewljohnson
Open source Hearthstone-like game, except it's real-time (no turns), and it's
space-themed:
[https://github.com/lacker/cardkit](https://github.com/lacker/cardkit)

It's an effort to learn more about react.js, Webpack, babel, and ES6.
Contributors welcome. It should be easy to build and run. We have a Slack
channel for people who have contributed.

You can play the basic game (if you have an opponent) at
[http://spacetime.tv](http://spacetime.tv) (very much a work in progress)

~~~
zerego
Not working for me.

\- Uncaught InvalidStateError: Failed to execute 'send' on 'WebSocket': Still
in CONNECTING state.

\- WebSocket connection to 'ws://spacetime.tv:9090/' failed: Error in
connection establishment: net::ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT

~~~
andrewljohnson
Hmmm... Spacetime.tv works for me when I connect two browser windows to make a
game.

a) What browser/OS are you running?

b) Maybe your firewall is blocking sockets?

------
thenomad
Just released my first live-action short film, using a combination of motion
capture and conventional shooting.

It's the story of a disgruntled startup founder who summons a demon to take
revenge on his co-founders - following a YouTube tutorial...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZoiva3DfI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZoiva3DfI8)

I'm just in the middle of the publicity for it (film: one of the few venues
where it's harder to stand out from the crowd than starting a startup), and
after that, it's onto the next film in the series.

------
phkahler
My model based development tool is currently on hold. The intent is to make
something better than Simulink for developing embedded control code. It's
actually time to scrap it and start again using the lessons from the first go
at it - some fundamentals need to be changed. An old screenshot is in this SO
question: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4821102/font-
differences-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4821102/font-differences-
using-wxpython-on-windows-linux)

------
the-dude
I am working on my meCoffee espresso 1kW+ boiler controller with Bluetooth,
pressure control and so much more ( [https://mecoffee.nl](https://mecoffee.nl)
)

~~~
tonyarkles
Awesome! Reading through this thread, I'm so happy to see that other people
are working on things that I've had in my "Someday Maybe" list for a while.
Too many cool things I'd like to have exist, and it's just wonderful that
someone else is going to do it first!

------
jbfr
Trying to get a learning project off the ground that revolves around providing
Dev Ops for Front End Developers. Goal is to create a solution for product
teams that integrates Front End Dev Ops services into a product with minimal
infrastructure integration. Overview:
[https://gist.github.com/joshblack/64e7c31aa47e19cfb3e5](https://gist.github.com/joshblack/64e7c31aa47e19cfb3e5)
, if anyone is interested in helping out feel free to reply or leave a comment
on the gist.

------
bkanber
I've got three!

A _highly_ opinionated project management saas:
[http://kati.burakkanber.com/](http://kati.burakkanber.com/)

A long term HTML5 RPG project:
[http://thebotanistgame.com/](http://thebotanistgame.com/)

And I'm working on a really interesting giga-scale chatroom UX, intended for
live chat in a room with hundreds or thousands of active participants. Mostly
as a UX experiment.

------
michielwfs
Powargrid, a turn based strategy, for 4+ years now... Gonna be done Real Soon
Now (TM)!

[http://www.powargrid.com](http://www.powargrid.com)

~~~
1123581321
I played a skirmish and it was fun!

~~~
michielwfs
Awesome! Do try the campaign if you find the time.

------
fotcorn
I'm working on a dual pane note taking website/app, the right pane is a text
editor for markdown markup and the left pane shows the renderer html. It looks
like this currently:

[http://i.imgur.com/9iUucc7.png](http://i.imgur.com/9iUucc7.png)

The HTML is rendered on the client side, changes in the editor instantly show
up in the rendered html and are automatically saved on the server.

Tech stack: React, Material-UI, Python+Flask, Redis

~~~
quadrature
Might just be me, but I immediately thought the order should be switched. I'll
be reading in the editor 90% (left to right) of the time so the editor should
come first.

------
yamalight
Continuing to move forward my ES6 React application generator [1] along with
complementary client-side reactive message bus [2] that can be used as a
Dispatcher.

[1] [https://github.com/turrisjs/generator-
turris](https://github.com/turrisjs/generator-turris) [2]
[https://github.com/rxmqjs/rxmq.js](https://github.com/rxmqjs/rxmq.js)

------
at-fates-hands
I'm working on several site redesigns so putting my design hat back on after
being neck deep in JS is always refreshing.

Also working on building a community site with Telescope on Heroku.

Starting to learn React. As a non-application developer, I'm looking to use
this along with Ampersand to create an easy way to create static websites with
it. I know, I know, this is not what its meant for, but I like to think
outside the box sometimes with these frameworks.

~~~
sideproject
In terms of creating a community, have you tried Postatic?

[http://www.postatic.com](http://www.postatic.com)

~~~
at-fates-hands
I have not, but I will certainly check out. It seems really flexible, which is
great.

------
vital101
I'm working on private hosted Wordpress plugin and theme updates. My goal is
to do for Wordpress updates what Github did for Git.

Its currently in a private alpha, but I've already got 26 users signed up! I
have lots of ideas for doing automated builds, webhooks, and third party
integrations, but the going is slow because I lack a lot of time to work on
it.

Check it out at [https://kernl.us](https://kernl.us)

------
chuie
I'm working on a webapp that lets people advertise any arbitrary event going
on with google maps integration, and with an eye towards making communication
between users easy (commenting, forums, private messaging). I'm not confident
that many people would find such an app to be at all useful, but it is simple
enough to get my hands dirty in webdev. Will hopefully make my first release
by the end of the week.

------
periram
I am working on using google spreadsheet / excel as the backed for e-commerce.

I have built the features for magento for managing products, categories,
images, mapping from simple to configurable products, configurable attributes
etc. It works well for up to 10K skus.

Looking to expand it to shopify and other ecommerce backends. It would be
great to run the ecommerce right out of the spreadsheet (cahced of course)
instead of having another copy.

~~~
collyw
Excel as a back end sound like a terrible idea to me. Any reason why?

~~~
periram
Most of the clients are very used to an "Excel" like interact for their
backend. I am not using excel per se, but using excel to manipulate data and
seamlessly push the changes to e-commerce.

So the user uses google docs and all its rich UI to manipulate data very
quickly and with the click of a button (inside google spreadsheet) the data
gets pushed to the ecommerce (after validation). The status of each update is
then pushed back to the spreadshet.

The goal here is to let users use their familiar UI for managing their
e-commerce backend.

It was my mistake to say that I am using excel as the backend. The correct
phrase is that I am using the google spreadsheet as the data manipulation UI
for ecommerce and then sync-ing it to the ecommerce backend.

------
caioariede
I'm working in a project called Codenizer
([http://codenizer.co](http://codenizer.co)) that aims to help Python
developers to maintain and keep their projects up-to-date. Basically, it
verifies whether a new version of a certain library is compatible with your
project, checking all imports you do to that library. Many other things are to
come!

------
vdaniuk
I am working on an educational project designed to help developers to learn
more about customers, marketing, monetization and business strategy.

The end goal of the project is to increase their chances of bootstrapping a
tech company, launching a successful side project or a "lifestyle business"
while minimizing risks.

My strong belief is that most developers are stuck in a local optima. Depth-
first search of professional decisions space is usually limited to software
engineering/CS/coding. However there may be many better algorithms to achieve
desired personal profits and professional satisfaction. I am trying to uncover
such algorithms and communicate required business/marketing/entrepreneurship
concepts using language and metaphors from CS/programming.

I have also started writing a book about ethical (minimal negative
externalities) marketing for independent open source projects.

If anyone is interested in this and would like some free consulting in
exchange for feedback and insights, drop me a note vitalii.daniuk@gmail.com

------
bichiliad
I'm working on a site that shows you only the free, downloadable music from
your SoundCloud feed.

It's not finished, but all the important bits are there (fair warning:
following doesn't work yet). I'm extremely open to feedback.

[http://salem.io/sketchbook/downspout](http://salem.io/sketchbook/downspout)

~~~
holic
Awesome. I nearly built something similar a while back. Glad someone's finally
doing it!

------
jwcrux
Currently working on an open-source phishing framework called gophish [1]. It
will let businesses and pen testers conduct phishing simulations/engagements
easily. And it's a full web app sitting on a go backend.

[1] [http://github.com/jordan-wright/gophish](http://github.com/jordan-
wright/gophish)

------
folli
I'm working on a web app that helps biologists perform common tasks on DNA and
protein sequences ([http://genewarrior.com](http://genewarrior.com)).

It's a side project since more than a year, I started it to learn more about
Javascript and Java Servlets. It's grown into a quite useful tool.

------
axemclion
I am working on a site to monitor performance changes in popular frameworks
like React, Ember, Bootstrap, Ionic etc. - [http://web-
perf.github.io](http://web-perf.github.io).

Have seen some interesting trends with these frameworks, like how Ember's new
rendering engine is 25% faster, etc.

------
rafaqueque
[https://numbers.today](https://numbers.today)

A quantified-self platform that allows you to track your daily routine and
change your behaviour based on data. There's an API available.

At the moment, trying to push some features and get more traction. Is getting
worse and I'm feeling quite lost.

------
nsrivast
I'm teaching a course on data visualization, which is something of a side
project for me.

Check it out here: [http://nsrivast.github.io/data-viz-
nairobi/](http://nsrivast.github.io/data-viz-nairobi/)

I'll be posting the student projects tomorrow after the presentations!

------
monknomo
I'm working on a single page wiki that uses a notecard metaphor:
[https://github.com/monknomo/CardWiki](https://github.com/monknomo/CardWiki)

I'm also working on a bunch of batch scripts to manage installing and
switching between different versions of python in windows, as well as virtual
environment management:
[https://github.com/monknomo/pywin](https://github.com/monknomo/pywin)

I need a new name for that one, because something else is already called
pywin...

I have most of a game from a game jam; I just need to add fun. Manage a crop
of potatoes:
[https://github.com/monknomo/POTATO_MANAGEMENT_SYSTEM](https://github.com/monknomo/POTATO_MANAGEMENT_SYSTEM)

------
henryscala
(1) I'm working on simple programming language, like forth, but in Chinese. It
may also control a tortoise like logo. Just for fun.
[http://qinmishu.org/static/wangbalang/repl.html](http://qinmishu.org/static/wangbalang/repl.html)

(2) I also created an illustrator software called Suosuoban. It is an
illustrating tool that allows you to express your ideas by drawing pictures
quickly on computer screen. I think the most important feature that
discriminate it from others is "bubble clusters". It is an opensource
software, find it in
[https://github.com/henryscala/suosuoban](https://github.com/henryscala/suosuoban).

------
eip
I just started working on a project to continue the work of Carl Munck.
Haven't gotten very far yet but I have a lot of ideas.

[https://github.com/bluestix/pyramidcode](https://github.com/bluestix/pyramidcode)

------
andersthue
I'm working on TimeBlock, a new agile work method that helps managers become
leaders and help Makers to be more in flow so they get stuff done.

The method is also focused on getting Makers to be transparent once a week
thereby informing Managers, in exchange Managers leaves Makers alone during
the day so they get more time in flow.

Since last month we have signed two paying customers up for the app, rebuild
the frontend in mvc and added a kanban board for managers to collect ideas
before they are transformed into TimeBlocks.

Read more here [http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com) and sign up on our
launch list to learn more about the method and be the first to get access to
the app.

------
mathiasrw
Lately I got involved in AlaSQL - a young project implementing a javascript
SQL database [http://alasql.org](http://alasql.org) \- For the moment I focus
on grooming the documentation and the test flow.

I really love the thrill of new projects where you are not afraid to dream and
where the impossible does not scare the team. Ok - we meet limits, but it does
not limit us from dreaming, trying, learning and doing.

I actually think the 'doing' part is what most attracts me to get involved
with side projects. Maybe because people get involved on the level they feel
right. You _take_ a task because you feel it's important / worth it.

That's my 2 cents...

------
secfirstmd
Working on Umbrella - a free open source mobile app to help journalists,
activists and aid workers manage their physical and digital security on the
go. [http://www.secfirst.org](http://www.secfirst.org)

------
waffle_ss
A gun shopping site. Currently for comparison shopping and subscribing to
price and stock status changes. Hoping to expand it to do some more stuff
later.

[https://staging.guncrawler.com](https://staging.guncrawler.com)

------
franksup2
I'm working on [http://getdrafter.com](http://getdrafter.com) \- Instant
mobile application for e-commerce stores.

I am getting close to a first alpha, working hard to finish the last features
to get out there.

------
Balgair
Trying to find a way to 3-D print a bubble level for a mouse's skull during
surgery. It's tiny as all get out. Hopefully it will help our surgeons
practice for better and more repeatable outcomes in our research.

~~~
moron4hire
Literal bubble level or just notional? Have you looked into using capacitive
liquid levels? There are also MEMS levels that are a smaller, but they're also
noisier.

------
rodka99
[http://www.voyagic.com](http://www.voyagic.com) \- an app for generating
trips/ vacations for over 100 cities around the world, hoping to get it
finished soon :)

------
louden
I'm working on a browser based set of study design calculators (samples size
and randomization lists). I'm using flask and scipy.

It is a lot of fun and keeps my theory sharp (I'm a statistician by trade).

------
muloka
Working on fixing the directions in Bermuda. Finding out how to get from one
place to another is cumbersome at the moment and Google Maps is horrendous as
many streets are incorrectly identified.

------
holic
Currently working on a SaaS to help online furniture retailers (and eventually
any retailer) increase customer engagement, conversions, and lower returns.

On the weekends, I'm working on a super easy photo-prints-on-demand service:
[https://keepsakemail.com/](https://keepsakemail.com/)

Connect to Instagram - pick photos - enter payment and shipping details. One
flat rate shipped anywhere. Reply to your email receipt and mention this HN
comment and I'll refund half of your payment as a discount :)

------
stevetjoa
[http://musicinformationretrieval.com](http://musicinformationretrieval.com)

A collection of instructional IPython notebooks related to music information
retrieval.

------
murugandurai
I am working on Mapout. [http://www.mapout.in](http://www.mapout.in) \- An
indoor map website for shopping malls, trade fairs and conferences with
product search, mall & store/stall search. You can also get/write
recommendation from your facebook friends for stores. Shoppers will get to
know latest deals and new product launches. Launched this website few months
back and currently working on improving the UI.

------
Reltair
I'm building a job board and currently I'm finishing up the initial feature
set.

[https://whoshiring.io/](https://whoshiring.io/)

~~~
rdegges
I love the design -- looks beautiful =) Great work!

------
thirdtruck
Working on a client-side robots.txt validator for a client (nothing public
yet).

Still editing the final draft of the novel from my Kickstarter
([http://planetoz.net/kickstarter](http://planetoz.net/kickstarter)).

Finally created a new personal landing page
([http://www.jcholder.com](http://www.jcholder.com)). Still incomplete, but
feedback appreciated.

------
Mz
I have a project that is currently private/subscription only. In some sense,
it goes back a lot of years. It is currently going well and I have hopes it
will become something commercially successful at some point. I think I finally
have the right idea/packaging for what I want to do.

In early June, I launched a food blog. That is also getting more notice than
projects of mine have historically gotten.

------
argonium
Beetle can be used to: a) execute SQL queries and save the results to CSV,
JSON, XML, YAML, TOML, TSV, Markdown or a SQL file (INSERT commands); and b)
generate fake data (lots of types supported), saving to any of the same file
formats already mentioned.

[https://github.com/argonium/beetle-cli](https://github.com/argonium/beetle-
cli)

------
siavosh
1\. [http://woodspotting.com](http://woodspotting.com) \-- hand tool
woodworking blog aggregator; initially a site for myself, but slowly growing
to others, get's about 100 uniques a day

2\. a lightweight knowledge base that's in beta and close to going "live"

3\. genetic programming inspired web crawler - using the project to pickup
Clojure

------
steventsooo
The Effing Weather
([http://www.theeffingweather.com](http://www.theeffingweather.com)). The
theme of the app is accurate weather laced with a profane quote juxtaposed
with a beautiful background. Currently working on the Android version (80%
done) and after that fixing up the iOS version and also fixing up the website.

------
siquick
First time I have worked on a project with a co-founder, everything else I
have done solo - proving to be an very different experience.

[http://www.wearebeerd.com/](http://www.wearebeerd.com/)

We Are Beer'd will help you find a place to enjoy your favourite craft beers
as well as discover new beers you haven't tried yet.

------
duartetb
Im woriking on a collection of links and resources, for people that want to
get into Game Development.

Im agregating alot of links, with the objective of being a one stop shop for
Gamedevs.

[http://gamedevr.com/](http://gamedevr.com/) \- Its my first website, and i
would realy apreciate you guys feedback.

------
stringcode
Im working on preparing my Watch and iPhone game for watchOS 2 and iOS 9

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/memory-game-maiden-
voyage/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/memory-game-maiden-
voyage/id982915470)

------
TimLeland
I've been working on a service to help with developer interviews called
FizzBuzzer [http://fizzbuzzer.com/](http://fizzbuzzer.com/) Check it out and
let me know what you think. It's Free!

------
crymer
Working on a Material Design inspired site called Room4Debate
([http://room4debate.com](http://room4debate.com)) for people to debate
pressing issues across a range of categories.

------
bemmu
Writing a subscription box book on leanpub
[http://www.leanpub.com/subscription-box](http://www.leanpub.com/subscription-
box) and learning how to take care of a newborn.

------
yanis_t
I'm working on the CLI for TV shows tracking.
[https://github.com/hiquest/tvcl](https://github.com/hiquest/tvcl). You can
join me if you'd like to :)

------
dr_win
Working on Plastic - a structural code editor for ClojureScript (Atom package)
[https://github.com/darwin/plastic](https://github.com/darwin/plastic)

------
glasz
starve.de - one of many feed readers

cocktailiciousapp.com - something for cocktail lovers

------
mirceal
working on beekeeper:
[https://github.com/mirceal/beekeeper](https://github.com/mirceal/beekeeper)

Still very early (will do a proper showHN once it has decent quality and I
polish some of the rough edges) but would love some feedback on the idea

------
tallerholler
working on a big idea social platform, can't reveal details but pretty
excited. oh and we're building it with microservices from the get-go which so
far has been awesome

------
meesterdude
working on The Rebolder (rebolder.com) a social news site. So far no real
activity, but it's cool having a site out on the net that others can use.

